# Bone Broth : Benefits, Recipes, Information



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

> Winter is the ideal time for nourishing the Kidneys, and soup is the perfect winter food. Bone broth is prepared in cultures around the world as both a tasty, healthful soup and an easily digested medicinal food. The prolonged cooking of bones in water results in a broth rich in nutritional constituents that promote strength, tonify blood, nourish in times of sickness and rehabilitation, and help to prevent bone and connective tissue disorders.


Found here:

http://www.jadeinstitute.com/jade/bone-broth-health-building.php


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm a member of the Weston A Price Foundation, and at this moment am at 36000 ft in an airplane on my way home from their annual "wise traditions" conference. This year's main theme was "nutrition and behavior", but the emphasis is always on traditional nutrition. This means no refined foods, very little sugars, and only properly-prepared grains (if any). There's a lot of overlap between WAPF traditional nutrition and pale. A major emphasis is on bone broth and organ meats. Anyone looking for good homemade soup recipes should look for traditional nutrition blogs - there are a ton of them. One of my favorites is http://nourishedkitchen.com and she has links to a lot of other good ones.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

How ironic, I just was researching what to do with my beef bones in the freezer, a friend of mine "swears" by her free range chicken broth....

Thanks for your post!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, yum!

http://holdthesugar.mcclearyfamily.com/beefy-cabbage-soup/


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Soups and stews are probably the easiest to make but in addition to that, my grandpa used to take the marrow and spread it on bread if there was any left in the bone. You get iron and other nutrients from the marrow and calcium from the bones. (yes some does leach out)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

DJgang said:


> How ironic, I just was researching what to do with my beef bones in the freezer,


Cook 'em down and can the broth. I've just started doing that.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Cook 'em down and can the broth. I've just started doing that.


You bet! I'm waiting on days of cold so I can keep the wood stove rolling and I'm going to load my stove up with stock pots. I've got a lot! Then I'm going to can it all up. It will be a three day process but I think will be well worth it.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Soups and stews are probably the easiest to make but in addition to that, my grandpa used to take the marrow and spread it on bread if there was any left in the bone. You get iron and other nutrients from the marrow and calcium from the bones. (yes some does leach out)


The broth gets better mineral content from the bones if you add some vinegar (about 1/2 c either white or cider) to the water.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

AnonyManx said:


> I'm a member of the Weston A Price Foundation, and at this moment am at 36000 ft in an airplane on my way home from their annual "wise traditions" conference. This year's main theme was "nutrition and behavior", but the emphasis is always on traditional nutrition. This means no refined foods, very little sugars, and only properly-prepared grains (if any). There's a lot of overlap between WAPF traditional nutrition and pale. A major emphasis is on bone broth and organ meats. Anyone looking for good homemade soup recipes should look for traditional nutrition blogs - there are a ton of them. One of my favorites is http://nourishedkitchen.com and she has links to a lot of other good ones.


Hello there AM! Sally Fallon's 'Nourishing Traditions' ranks right up there in my top ten favorites, outstanding food wisdom contained therein. Besides reading the excellent information on the way other cultures around the world have prepared food, I reference the book 2-3 times weekly for recipes, cooking, preserving, fermenting, etc. Love her book.



AnonyManx said:


> The broth gets better mineral content from the bones if you add some vinegar (about 1/2 c either white or cider) to the water.


I slow cooked a 25# turkey (regetfully NOT free range, but) over night and spent the morning deboning and divvying out and finally got to my favorite part..... THE CARCASS! Into the slow cooker it went (and is still there) to simmer overnight (again) covered with water and a couple tablespoons of cider vinegar, some S & P, and tommorrow I'll screen the bones out, and toss some fresh cut up veggies and WW noodles and SHAZAAM! Turkey carcass soup! It's great stuff!

Anyhoo, I've a friend who's taking chemo treatments and her appetite is not so good right now and I'm taking her most of the soup. I figger if she can get anything down it'll be this.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been doing the same thing with chicken. Slow cook all day long, pull off white meat for a meal that day, the carcass goes on for at least 24 or 32 hours, bay leaf and onions. And I've been making a chicken soup base. Rich broth and meat, then when you get ready, make it into any type of chicken soup you may want.

Your friend will enjoy that I am sure and good minerals for her. She needs it since going through Chemo.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

See I just preserve the meat and bones. The meals all come from that when I am done. Chicken gets cooked however I want it for that meal and the leftovers can be deboned and put into some rice with gravy etc. The bones make a soup. By the time I am done, I have eaten for a week off of one chicken.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I just took my vegetable stock off the stove! No bones this time. I still need more chicken and beef scraps to make stock from those. Was thinking of picking up some stock bones from the butcher but he was charging almost $5 a lb!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Are there people in the world that throw out bones without making stock? Anytime I have em i make stock and freeze it or make soup immediately. And roasted bone marrow on toast with salt is on par with pork belly in my opinion. Just darn good stuff.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting ...


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I've been doing the same thing with chicken. Slow cook all day long, pull off white meat for a meal that day, the carcass goes on for at least 24 or 32 hours, bay leaf and onions. And I've been making a chicken soup base. Rich broth and meat, then when you get ready, make it into any type of chicken soup you may want.
> 
> Your friend will enjoy that I am sure and good minerals for her. She needs it since going through Chemo.


Sounds as if your cooking times are a wee bit longer than what I do; I prefer to use a meat thermometer and *'slow roast'* the turkey in the oven (usually overnight), then use the crock pot to make the broth.

I am totally sold on the slow roast method for turkey (see How to Cook the Perfect Turkey, I roughly follow this method):

Place turkey (on a rack is best) in a roasting pan to catch drippings (I DO use an oven bag, it's not required though (old habits hard to break)). Baste it if you want, insert meat thermometer.

Cook for one hr @ 350F to kill surface bacteria like salmonella.

Turn heat down to *below boiling* (that's the key, turkey juices never boil away), ideally @ 185F (for overnight). I use my own judgement about how far along the turkey is and will fluctuate oven temps up to 210F (usually the next morning if need be).

I personally prefer finished internal meat temp of 165F. Oh, such juicy perfectly cooked turkey.

I also prefer oven roasted chicken, they're small so I never roast only one, and because they're small I've never slow roasted overnight, but I suppose you could. Anyway, with chicken I like to butter baste it towards the end and give it a 500F finish for a nice crispy skin.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I just did the bone thing with deer bones and once my juices cooled it was nothing but gel. Is it suppose to do that?


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> I just did the bone thing with deer bones and once my juices cooled it was nothing but gel. Is it suppose to do that?


Absolutely, that's the [nutritious] gelatin that comes from the bones that you're after.

I've never heard of using deer bone for broth, let us know how it goes, specifically the palatabilty of it.

Surely you've seen this before, this is the cooled drippings, loaded with gelatin, from the turkey I cooked yesterday:


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Blow me down, deer bones is supposed to make good broth, I guess I'm confusing venison stock with venison fat:

Cooking with Bones: Five Tips for Making Venison Stock for Soups or Rice


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

kyredneck said:


> Absolutely, that's the [nutritious] gelatin that comes from the bones that you're after.
> 
> I've never heard of using deer bone for broth, let us know how it goes, specifically the palatabilty of it.
> 
> Surely you've seen this before, this is the cooled drippings, loaded with gelatin, from the turkey I cooked yesterday:


I always add, when cooking stews/soups with deer, a tad bit of beef bouillion


----------

